# Do frustrated with FS 45!!



## garndawg (May 3, 2015)

OK, gents, I give up! 

Can't get my FS45 to start. Was a Craigslist find and here's what I've done to date:
- 160+ psi compression
- spark tester glows
- squirted starter fluid in carb throat
- complete carb rebuild
- swapped plug and carb with running FS55

So I'm out of ideas. I pull on it until fuel spits out of the muffler and can't get it to so much as bump or stumble. Arg!! 

Thanks for any suggestions...


----------



## Rookie1 (May 3, 2015)

Does it have a spark screen in the muffler. If so it may be plugged and not letting it start. I've seen this happen on numerous trimmers.


----------



## garndawg (May 3, 2015)

Thought I tore that off already, but will check tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Rookie1 (May 3, 2015)

Maybe coil then if screen is gone. You may be getting spark but at the wrong time. Or flooded do bad you need to turn upside down and pull rope with no plug to get gas out of crankcase.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 4, 2015)

Does that model have a nipple looking exhaust outlet with a hex nut? Unscrew it and clean the screen tube.
Fuel out the exhaust could be from wrong diaphragm or gasket in wrong order in carb.
Has it ever run for you?


----------



## garndawg (May 4, 2015)

Yes, nipper looking exhaust. I've got the diaphram and flapper film next to the carb body with the gaskets against the covers. I've never run it, no.


----------



## Marshy (May 4, 2015)

Try a new plug, yours might be fouled.


----------



## garndawg (May 4, 2015)

Pulled exhaust, screen already torn off. Pulled plug and pulled starter cord a dozen times. Got a little gas out, but not as much as I expected. Replaced plug with new and still nothing. 

Grrr....about ready to pitch it, but everything looks good. In between frustration and pure stubbornness now. 

Thanks for the advice, gents. Any other ideas?


----------



## Rookie1 (May 4, 2015)

Swap coil with known good working coil. Did you check flywheel for the keyway being sheared?


----------



## garndawg (May 4, 2015)

Nope, flywheel is a good idea, thanks! I'll swap the coil after that. Thanks again!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 5, 2015)

garndawg said:


> Yes, nipper looking exhaust. I've got the diaphram and flapper film next to the carb body with the gaskets against the covers. I've never run it, no.


The metering diaphram should have the gasket next to the carb body not the cover.
Having the diaphragm against the carb body will cause excess fuel flow thru needle valve. This may cause flooding/plug fouling at startup.


----------



## garndawg (May 24, 2015)

Update on 25 May, I've done the following:
New plug
Pulled flywheel, key is fine
Reset gap for coil to. 010
New carb off running engine
Compression 160+
Spark tester shows spark

Note on the spark tester, it glows kinda dim, have to have it in the garage to see it. Do these typically light up brightly? I'm down to a coil swap as my last option... Going to try that tomorrow.


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 25, 2015)

Just my opinion. I think you should have a bright spark in a dark room. Not light up the room bright but a strong spark.


----------

